
Apple Store designers appear to have forgotten about Chicago winters - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/apple-store-designers-appear-to-have-forgotten-about-chicago-winters/
======
lisper
This seems to be a general theme at Apple lately: they are much more concerned
with how their products look than whether or not they are actually functional.

